# White bass, Hybrid, Striper run?



## cats under the stars (Jun 8, 2004)

I noticed there is a striper tournament at Markland Dam on November 6th. 
http://www.kystriperclub.com/

Does anyone know when the fall run starts on white bass? Do they run down the Great Miami river?

I can't find any information online. Can anyone direct me in the right place on when to start and how to do it?

Thanks


----------

